# First pic! Kirk Terraplane.



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got it built. A beautiful bike. The Joe Bell paint is lucious, like glass.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Very nice...*

Could you post some close-ups on the lugs?
TF


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Could you post some close-ups on the lugs?
> TF


Joe Bell's detail work is superb.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Nice*

What model Brooks is that? 

I like the threaded headset and quill stem. I am getting the same on mine, which should be done this week. The threadless stems look too industrial. I think bike parts should look elegant. I also don't like the new Dura-Ace crank for the same reason.

Beautiful paint job. Who made the lugs?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

vol245 said:


> What model Brooks is that?
> 
> I like the threaded headset and quill stem. I am getting the same on mine, which should be done this week. The threadless stems look too industrial. I think bike parts should look elegant. I also don't like the new Dura-Ace crank for the same reason.
> 
> Beautiful paint job. Who made the lugs?


The saddle is the standard B-17. The lugs I believe are Henry James, but cut and shaped by Dave Kirk.

I also like elegant bikes. Some bikes have a brutal edge to them and look good, but a bike like the Kirk has a beauty to it that I think should be complimented in certain ways, such as all silver colored bits.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Dave - really, really nice.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*nice vintage look*



DaveT said:


> Just got it built. A beautiful bike. The Joe Bell paint is lucious, like glass.


Hey sweet looking ride! I like the contrast with the white curvy lugs and burgundy paint. Very classic!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

My Kirk Terraplane in it's latest iteration. A maroon Brooks B-17 and buckskin color bar tape finish off the bike. I took it to my LBS yesterday and weighed it on their scales. As pictured, ready to ride with pedals, bottle cages and the Brooks saddle it weighed in at 21.75 pounds.

Damn I like this bike!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

DaveT said:


> My Kirk Terraplane in it's latest iteration. A maroon Brooks B-17 and buckskin color bar tape finish off the bike. I took it to my LBS yesterday and weighed it on their scales. As pictured, ready to ride with pedals, bottle cages and the Brooks saddle it weighed in at 21.75 pounds.
> 
> Damn I like this bike!


beautiful bike. i was just looking at his gallery today. very nice work. you'll have to give a report on how those stays feel?


----------

